# Coming of Age cue



## Frederick Russ (Nov 14, 2004)

Here's another piece I'm working on - some have heard it and thought I should post it here, so here goes:

http://www.vi-control.net/mymusic/ComingOfAge.mp3

As always let me know what you think - thanks!


----------



## lux (Nov 14, 2004)

Cool harmonies and theme, like it!

Nice work

Luca


----------



## Chrislight (Nov 14, 2004)

A very beautiful piece Frederick! It's always nice hearing something new from you. :D


----------



## CJ (Nov 14, 2004)

Nice one Fred - my only problem is that its too short! I would like to see you build on this one - pretty please? Nice changes and mix.


----------



## TheoKrueger (Nov 14, 2004)

This is very nice , great chord changes... great theme even though the composition is a bit too small and doesn't get the chance to build up enough ! Very promising melodies in this one... nice feelings. 

Music is like a child, when it's still young you can see if it's good or not but it hasn't really got a solid character yet . Be a good father Fred and let your songs grow old and with nice personalities :D


----------



## frankvg (Nov 15, 2004)

Very beautiful, Frederick!

Nice sweet themes and good orchestration. Looking forward to hearing what will happen to it next, if you're still working on it.

Frank


----------



## Herman Witkam (Nov 15, 2004)

Great stuff!
But when the harp comes in why not do a chord progression and go on


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 15, 2004)

Thanks guys - okay I'll keep working on it. (Herman the harp is temporary  )


----------



## Mike M (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice piece! I like it 8)


----------



## Dr.Quest (Nov 16, 2004)

Very nice! It can keep going for sure.
J


----------



## Colin O'Malley (Nov 18, 2004)

Frederick, 

I really like your changes and voicings at :26 on. I'd love to hear you build on that motif. Very interesting. I look forward to hearing how you develope this. 

Colin


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Nov 18, 2004)

Damn Fred,

Great stuff! I love your theme. Great chordprogression as well. What samples did you use?? I love the harp at the end! 

Take care,
-Sid.


----------



## Herman Witkam (Nov 18, 2004)

Sid...the harp is only temporary :wink: 
Frederick, how about a second version?


----------

